# Cattleya mossiae ‘rochelle’



## monocotman (May 17, 2021)

First bloom for this well known clone, acquired as a USA import via Asendorfer.
Its a lovely thing, almost an alba but with a tiny bit of colour in the lip so maybe an albescens.
Its also big, the flower is 20cm vertically and with a vertical dorsal!


David


----------



## GuRu (May 17, 2021)

Wow, this one loks great and very elegant.


----------



## tomp (May 17, 2021)

A beautiful example of classic elegance.


----------



## Guldal (May 17, 2021)

Wauw: perfect form, size, colours and stance - what is not to like about this flower?!

Might we trouble you by asking for an in toto pic of both plant and flower, David?

Kind regards,
Jens


----------



## terryros (May 17, 2021)

David, do you know if this was a division out of the original cultivar or is it out of a mericlone line?


----------



## monocotman (May 17, 2021)

Guldal,
photo as requested. Five mature bulbs but still some scope for increase in size so maybe we could see three or four blooms.


Terry,
I don’t know whether it was a division or is a mericlone, I didn‘t ask.
David


----------



## Guldal (May 17, 2021)

Thank you, David. It's even a more impressive sight in its totality!


----------



## DrLeslieEe (May 17, 2021)

Nice albescent one David.

I would cut flower off soon to let plant plump up a bit. It can hold up to 4-5 flowers when strong. They last long in a vase too as cut flowers. 

To my knowledge ‘Rochelle’ was never cloned.


----------



## Ozpaph (May 17, 2021)

stunning!


----------



## abax (May 17, 2021)

Lovely Catt. David.


----------



## NEslipper (May 17, 2021)

Beautiful, love the deep gold on the lip!


----------



## monocotman (May 18, 2021)

Thanks Leslie, I will. 
The plant has the appearance of a division, with just five decent sized bulbs,
David


----------



## Brabantia (May 19, 2021)

Very nice flowering ! What are the dimensions of the pot in which you grow this plant?


----------



## monocotman (May 19, 2021)

Check out the photo on the reineckiana thread. There is a comparison with an android phone. The pot is 13.5cm across the top and 11cm deep,
David


----------



## dodidoki (May 20, 2021)

Very nice delicate form.


----------

